# Name for an angel?



## Ireth (Jul 24, 2012)

The female lead of my WIP has a group of imaginary friends -- likenesses of Biblical characters that she weaves into tapestries, and believes that they move and communicate with her and each other. One of these characters is an angel, who goes unnamed in the Bible, but I'm starting to feel he should have a name for the purposes of this story, since calling him "the angel" for page after page will inevitably get boring. Naturally, the female lead would be the one to name him.

Looking at various angels' names throughout mythology, the majority seem to be in Hebrew (eg. Gabriel, Michael, Raphael), with the exception being the Latin name Lucifer. I can't say whether the female lead would be more familiar with Latin rather than Hebrew, even if she has lived in the belltower of an Anglican cathedral for the past six years; it seems a bit more likely that she'd go with a name that describes some aspect of him, regardless of what language it's in. He's depicted with a white robe, golden hair and wings and blue eyes. I was thinking perhaps a name that means "gold" or "golden" would suit, like Chrysanthos or Flavius (though I'm not sure about either of those names specifically -- they were just two of the names I found that were male).

Alternately, do you think he needs a name at all? I've seen other authors do that, most notably the late Brian Jacques in his _Castaways of the Flying Dutchman_ books -- the angel who curses the _Dutchman_'s captain and crew as well as giving ongoing aid to the two titular castaways is simply called "the angel" through all three books. Then again, Jacques' angel is not as close to the protagonists as my angel is to the female lead of my story -- after it first appearance, it only pops up every so often to give cryptic advice to the heroes via rhyming prophecies. My angel is on a much more intimate (*emotionally*, of course, not physically) level with the female lead, being a fabrication of her hands and mind, and someone she sees and converses with on a daily basis in the belltower. He does give advice, but as more of a personal friend than a distant guardian.


----------



## Shockley (Jul 24, 2012)

Lucifer is a Latin rendering of the Hebrew word 'Heylel,' in reference to your early point. They translated it over, since it's a title (Light-Bringer, essentially). The only thing that might be a name given to the Devil in the Bible is 'Ha-Satan' (which is also a title; literally, 'the Opposer'). A good number of the Angelic names follow this process. Michael is 'That Which is Like El' (El being a common Semitic word signifying divinity), Gabriel 'The Strength of El,' Raphael 'The Health of El/El Heals,' etc. 

 The point I'm trying to get at is that most Angelic names are titles of sorts, some of them even bordering on puns. The existence of the titles has actually led to a complex cosmology. For instance, the Quranic figure of Malak-al-Maut (literally, the Angel of Death) is given the personal name of Azrael. 

 So my advice is to find some traditional Angelic name (Probably not Gabriel, Michael, Azrael or any of the big ones) and just roll with it, perhaps finding one that fits the meaning the character has in the story. Alternatively, construct a name that fits into the Angelic mold while being completely original (ending in El, for instance).

 Also, as to what language she would know being in an Anglican bell tower. The early Anglicans were very insistent on the idea that the language of the church should remain Latin (William Tyndale had a strong enemy in Henry VIII). By the time of the Stuarts, however, that was replaced by a focus on English. So by the 1700s she'd probably be using English as her operative language.


----------



## Ireth (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm still trying to figure out what specific time period she lives in -- since this story is inspired by _The Hunchback of Notre Dame_, I wanted it to be set at around the same time, if not place (my story takes place in England rather than France). As to her language, another issue that complicates the matter is the fact that she is deaf; she can read lips, but she uses hand-signs rather than any form of vocalization. She might have been able to attend church in the fifteen years before her imprisonment in the tower, but while she's imprisoned, the deacon who keeps her there forbids her from leaving the tower even to attend a service. (Disobeying that rule is what kicks off the plot.)


----------



## psychotick (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi,

The Latin word for gold is Aurum which sounds almost like an angel sort of name. The Hebrew one is Zahab or Zahav which sort of sounds Russian.

But why not go with a nick name instead. Something obviously made up. It works well in movies where the lead is a child and I'm unclear how old your MC is and how long she's been locked away and seeing the angel. Mr. White perhaps, or Feathers.

Also found this link which may help:

Angelic Dictionary


Cheers, Greg.


----------



## Ireth (Jul 24, 2012)

Good ideas, Greg. Thanks for the link!


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Jul 24, 2012)

Ireth said:
			
		

> Good ideas, Greg. Thanks for the link!



When I first read this I thought you were suggesting the angel should be named Greg.... I'm still laughing.


----------



## Ireth (Jul 24, 2012)

T.Allen.Smith said:


> When I first read this I thought you were suggesting the angel should be named Greg.... I'm still laughing.



That _would_ be funny. XD


----------



## PrincessaMiranda (Jul 24, 2012)

psychotick said:


> Hi,
> 
> The Latin word for gold is Aurum which sounds almost like an angel sort of name. The Hebrew one is Zahab or Zahav which sort of sounds Russian.



I really like the name Aurum. She could also have a nickname like Ari or even Rum. The sign for rum could be as thought she is drinking. If you want something more serious, perhaps she names him after a long-gone family member whom she loves/wishes she knew.


----------



## ThinkerX (Jul 24, 2012)

Hmm...

There were a a lot of popes named 'Pious'.

Possibly your character could do something similiar: choose a latin word for 'friend' (Amicus) or 'helper' (Adiutor) or 'companion' (Socius).  The angel choosing or using a name which suits her in particular.


----------



## Ireth (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks, Thinker.  I rather like Amicus as a name.


----------



## Meyrrek (Jul 24, 2012)

If you haven't settled on a name you could look at making adaptations of less 'famous' angels that are not in our main pool of general knowledge - such as Gabriel, Michael and Raphael.

For instance there is a favourite of mine Uriel which stands for God is my light, and an adaptation of that could simply be Urel.


----------



## psychotick (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi,

What's wrong with an angel named Greg? I think any angel worth his wings would jump at the chance to have the name!

Cheers, Greg The Angelic.


----------



## Taro (Jul 25, 2012)

Meyrrek said:


> If you haven't settled on a name you could look at making adaptations of less 'famous' angels that are not in our main pool of general knowledge - such as Gabriel, Michael and Raphael.
> 
> For instance there is a favourite of mine Uriel which stands for God is my light, and an adaptation of that could simply be Urel.



i like this idea of using already existing angels and slightly changing their names to suit your needs. i thought that Raeph and Gabriel and Micheal where actually quite well known.... maybe they are to just me then....


----------



## Meyrrek (Jul 25, 2012)

That was me rushing, I meant to pin them AS famous angels.


----------



## Meyrrek (Jul 25, 2012)

That was me rushing, I meant to pin them AS famous angels, haha my bad.


----------



## Ireth (Jul 25, 2012)

I was considering the name Ariel, which means "lion of God", though I think it might be a bit confusing; the name itself is unisex, but it seems to be more often given to women than men. The only exception I can think of is the spirit Ariel from Shakespeare's _The Tempest_, which hasn't been written yet at the time my story is set. If that matters.


----------



## PrincessaMiranda (Jul 25, 2012)

I was going to suggest Auriel. Its an existing angel, but a good name. It means Light of God.

Archangel Auriel


----------



## Shockley (Jul 25, 2012)

> The only exception I can think of is the spirit Ariel from Shakespeare's The Tempest, which hasn't been written yet at the time my story is set. If that matters.



 Pulling on my expertise a bit on this to help you find the ideal timeframe.

 The Church of England was established in 1534. The Tempest was written in 1610 but published later. So you've given yourself, at this point, a good stretch of time. That said, there are some events you will want to remember:

 - Between 1536 and 1541 Henry VIII was in a state of near-war with religious institutions in England. Monasteries were being emptied, churches being burnt, relics being destroyed, etc. It seems unlikely, then, that your girl would go undiscovered during the early days of the church.
 - Edward VI came to the throne in 1547 and died in 1553, the throne going to Jane Grey and, nine days later, to Queen Mary. Mary reverted the Anglican reformation and restored ties to Rome, and began to persecute Anglicans. This would continue until 1558, when Elizabeth came to the throne.

 So, if you insist on having it where she exists in the tower before the writing of the Tempest, your best bet is between 1565 and 1600. Hope that helps your story.


----------



## Ireth (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks for the advice and suggestions, everyone.


----------



## Zero Angel (Jul 25, 2012)

I've always loved angelic names. One thing I came across in my research is that the "-el" ending is a suffix attached to most angel's names to "bind them" to God, supposedly after the fall, but Samael (Lucifer) still had that part of his name as well (unless it was applied retroactively). 

There are a few without the "-el" ending, such as Sandalphon and Metatron, but adding "-el" to anything will make it sound angelic...Gregel or Gregiel for instance.


----------



## Ireth (Jul 25, 2012)

Zero Angel said:


> There are a few without the "-el" ending, such as Sandalphon and Metatron, but adding "-el" to anything will make it sound angelic...Gregel or Gregiel for instance.



Hmm... Gregoriel? Maybe I could tweak that... Looking at the meaning of Greg, "watchful", I found a Hebrew equivalent which I think is spelled zahir. (I went by the phonetic pronunciation given, "za-HEER," along with the Hebrew script which I can't read.) So maybe Elzahir or Zahirel, "God is watchful?"


----------



## Shockley (Jul 25, 2012)

Zero Angel said:


> I've always loved angelic names. One thing I came across in my research is that the "-el" ending is a suffix attached to most angel's names to "bind them" to God, supposedly after the fall, but Samael (Lucifer) still had that part of his name as well (unless it was applied retroactively).
> 
> There are a few without the "-el" ending, such as Sandalphon and Metatron, but adding "-el" to anything will make it sound angelic...Gregel or Gregiel for instance.



 I can clarify all of these points, actually.

 Metatron is the prophet Enoch turned into an angel, while Sandalphon is Elijah. They lack the 'el' simply because they were not natural angels.

 As for Samael, there's some dispute as to whether that's Lucifer or we're dealing with conflation. He's most certainly the 'Ha-Satan' of the Old Testament, but his role is not that of Lucifer. If you read your Old Testament carefully, you can notice that Ha-Satan makes his appearances in Heaven itself, somewhere the fallen angels are not allowed to go. He's definitely the most interesting angel (being fundamentally evil, having the role of Angel of Death, wrestling with Jacob, rescuing Isaac, etc.) but he's not among the fallen.


----------



## Ireth (Jul 25, 2012)

Shockley said:


> He's definitely the most interesting angel (being fundamentally evil, having the role of Angel of Death, wrestling with Jacob, rescuing Isaac, etc.) but he's not among the fallen.



Wait... why would an evil angel do good things like wrestling with Jacob (and consequently blessing him), rescuing Isaac, etc.? Doesn't seem to make much sense.

I don't think we should continue the discussion here, since I'm not sure if it would break the rules on religion (and it's kinda derailing the thread topic), but somewhere else would be great.


----------



## Shockley (Jul 25, 2012)

I'll message it to you, if you'd like.


----------



## Zero Angel (Jul 25, 2012)

Meyrrek said:


> For instance there is a favourite of mine Uriel which stands for God is my light, and an adaptation of that could simply be Urel.



Uriel is a favorite of mine also...which is why that is the name of one of the main characters of my novel. WAY back when I was first brain-storming, I had him as Ramiel, but I ended up switching to the more awesome (in my opinion) Uriel--plus it sounds cooler.

I also had a healer character named Rafarial or just Rafa (clearly a nod to "Raphael"), and I felt there were too many R-names.


----------



## Zero Angel (Jul 25, 2012)

Shockley said:


> Metatron is the prophet Enoch turned into an angel, while Sandalphon is Elijah. They lack the 'el' simply because they were not natural angels.



I didn't know that about Sandalphon--but my only research experience with that was connected to the lava angel in Neon Genesis Evangelion.


----------



## Shockley (Jul 25, 2012)

Ireth said:


> Hmm... Gregoriel? Maybe I could tweak that... Looking at the meaning of Greg, "watchful", I found a Hebrew equivalent which I think is spelled zahir. (I went by the phonetic pronunciation given, "za-HEER," along with the Hebrew script which I can't read.) So maybe Elzahir or Zahirel, "God is watchful?"



 I missed this. Zahirel would be grammatically correct, if that's of any concern.


----------



## Ireth (Jul 25, 2012)

Shockley said:


> I'll message it to you, if you'd like.



Sure, could be a fun thing to discuss/debate. 



Shockley said:


> I missed this. Zahirel would be grammatically correct, if that's of any concern.



Thanks. ^^


----------



## Steerpike (Jul 25, 2012)

Angelus?


----------



## Ireth (Jul 25, 2012)

Steerpike said:


> Angelus?



That'd make any Buffy fan (including me) think of evil!Angel. Not really the connotation I want for a good guy character. XD


----------



## Steerpike (Jul 25, 2012)

Ireth said:


> That'd make any Buffy fan (including me) think of evil!Angel. Not really the connotation I want for a good guy character. XD



Yeah, I'm watching Angel right now


----------



## Garren Jacobsen (Jul 27, 2012)

I got it heard this name from the Hebrew story of Jannus and Jembres...Metatron.


----------



## Zophos (Jul 28, 2012)

Use Azariel, the angel of death. Lot's of good connections with your deaf character. In some traditions Azariel never speaks. He writes your name when you are born and blights it out when you are gone. 

Excellent complexity of characterization with him being the Angel of Death and serving as a protector for someone who can't say his name -- can't tell anyone about it. If your character is the only one who sees him, anyway, she'll only ever sign his name. 

Signing is quite a bit different from speech. Have her sign something that has sibilance (consonant characterized by a hissing sound) much like the whispered enunciation of Azariel. Maybe she calls him Silence, Secrecy, Speechless, Stillness. Maybe she fixes on a characteristic like Sapience or Salience.

Edit:  Obviously, this depends on your narrative voice. If you're in 3P you can call him Azariel and she can call him whatever she wants. Probably have to can the golden boy features, however. Might want something somewhat...uh, darker. Cobalt or amethyst features, might work.


----------



## Zophos (Jul 28, 2012)

I like where you are going with your story's development, BTW. Read a bit of it down in the Showcase or wherever you had it posted and I've been following your open development in other threads.  Really digging the deaf character.


----------



## Ireth (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks, Zophos! I'm glad you're enjoying my story so far. I'm not sure about the Angel of Death character, as Diana would see the angel more as a friendly guardian than anything more sinister -- after all, this is the angel who frees Peter from prison, according to the scene depicted in the tapestry. I'm not sure I want to use the name of an existing angel at all, just to avoid confusion, unless I chance to find a name for that specific angel somewhere in Biblical or apocryphal canon.


----------



## Zophos (Jul 28, 2012)

Ireth said:


> Thanks, Zophos! I'm glad you're enjoying my story so far. I'm not sure about the Angel of Death character, as Diana would see the angel more as a friendly guardian than anything more sinister -- after all, this is the angel who frees Peter from prison, according to the scene depicted in the tapestry. I'm not sure I want to use the name of an existing angel at all, just to avoid confusion, unless I chance to find a name for that specific angel somewhere in Biblical or apocryphal canon.



That's the beauty of the Angel of Death. She doesn't have to (or perhaps have the faculties to) know what he does for a living. She's just a side job.

There's also the whole role reversal thing for his character. Milton expands beautifully on the fact that Angels aren't good or bad, they are just playing a role and doing what they are programmed to do. He does it with Lucifer, of course, who is a tragic (and somewhat conflicted) hero. You and I may look at death as a bad thing because it means the end of this leg of existence, but someone who understands it better as Gods' avatar or visage would likely have a much different opinion of it. 

All I'm getting at is we have to seperate the "dark" connotation of death from "evil", which it most certainly is not, and seperate the "sinister" perception of death from the reality of death as the culmination of both life and Gods' providence.  It's ponderously brilliant, and in my opinion, vastly oversimplified by many writers who aren't willing to decouple the humane opinion of "sadness" of death from the cosmic opinion of "fulfillment" of death.

Sorry...sidetrack. The concept is just so darn fascinating, though.

Edit: I've only just realized how ironical (not to mention comical) it is that the dude named for a darkness you can feel is playing up Azariel as the name you should choose for your heroic angel. I promise I'm not sitting around wearing a black trench coat and swimming through eye-black like it's a box of chicklets.


----------



## Shockley (Jul 29, 2012)

While the angel that appeared to Peter is unidentified in the Bible and supplementary sources, there is an angel (in Angelosophy, which I'm not fond of, but whatever) whose specific purpose is to open prison doors and serve as a patron of liberation: Colopatiron.


----------

